# Schiffe versenken mit Swing



## Cynric (22. Mrz 2012)

So, da ich hier im Forum gute Hilfe für mein Schiffe versenken bekommen habe, will ich euch das Resultat natürlich nicht vorenthalten.
Optisch kann man das natürlich noch tunen, ist alles momentan noch mit Standard-Swing-Komponenten gebaut, aber es funktioniert.

Anregungen sind willkommen und erwünscht.

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Spielen 

Hier die Executable Jar: Anhang anzeigen Battleship.jar

Edit: Wenn ich Neuerungen einbaue, lade ich natürlich immer wieder die neueste Version hoch


----------



## Robokopp (24. Mrz 2012)

cool =)
wie kann man die schiffe horizontal positionieren?


----------



## irgendjemand (24. Mrz 2012)

1) platzierung der schiffe nicht gerade optimal ... lediglich vom feld wo man klickt abwärts ...
2) horizontal nach druck von H ... hätte ich mit "rechter maustaste" gelöst
3) VOR dem öffnen der highscore.txt mal ein "if(File.exists())" schreiben ... ansonsten kommen beim ersten mal 2 FileNotFound *einmal beim anzeigen der highscore ... und einmal beim schreiben *warum beim erstmaligen schreiben in die highscore die FileNotFound kommt weis ich nicht ... da du ja kein source beigelegt hast ... aber ich denke das hat was mit der stelle zu tun wo du den neuen score in die alten einordnest*

ansonsten wäre auch schön mal source zu sehen um den unterschied zwischen EASY und HARD - AI zu sehen ... konnte nämlich selbst keinen feststellen ...

und last but not least : es gibt eigentlich keinen sudden-death-mode für battleships ... und finde ich persönlich auch ziemlich stumpf ... kann getrost rausfliegen ...


----------



## Kr0e (24. Mrz 2012)

nett gemacht


----------



## Cynric (25. Mrz 2012)

Okay, schon mal danke für die Anregungen!

Das mit der rechten Maustaste hab ich mir auch überlegt, weiß aber nich mehr genau, warum ich es dann anders gemacht habe.
Das mit der KI: Die is manchmal etwas buggy, is mir auch schon aufgefallen, finde den Fehler nur leider nicht. Gut und im Sudden Death-Modus merkt man davon auch von Haus aus nichts, das gebe ich zu^^
Weil anfangs schießt die KI ja random irgendwo hin und wenn getroffen wurde, wird drum herum geschossen, bei zwei Treffern dann in der Reihe weiter.
Bei Sudden Death is ja jedes Schiff schon mit einem Treffer weg, daher is da die schwere KI = leichte KI^^

Werde nochmal bisschen daran arbeiten und den Code dann hier posten


----------



## irgendjemand (25. Mrz 2012)

wie gesagt ... habs über console gestartet *weil bei mir grad i-wie "jar -> javaw" ETWAS am buggn ist* und da ist mir dann sofort der stacktrace aufgefallen als ich mutig auf highscore geklickt hab ...

als ich dann die erste runde durch hatte kam der zweite stacktrace ... ich vermute das liegt jetzt daran wie du die highscore schreiben willst ... würde denken das du erst die highscore einlesen willst um halt den neuen richtig einzusortieren ... was natürlich nicht geht wenn keine highscore exisitiert

lösungsvorschlag

1) ganz am anfang prüfen ob highscore.txt vorhanden , wenn false dann erzeugen

2) an den relevanten stellen prüfen ob file vorhanden ...

was die KI angeht : konnte auch im "normalen" spiel nichts feststellen ... bei wurde trotz der erkennung des 4ers *2 treffer neben ein ander und in gegenrichtung bereits der treffer ins wasser* weiter wie wild drumherum geballert an statt der linie bis zum nächsten wasser block zu folgen ... und das hat mich dann doch schon leicht verwirrt


----------

